# Collet Adapter??



## cobra428 (Jan 14, 2010)

Hi All,
I would like to use collets from time to time. I've been looking for some kind of adapter for my Grizz 10x22
It has an MT4 spindle and this type of chuck arrangement. They don't sell a 5C drawbar adapter or collet chuck. MT4 to MT3 adapter? I would like a "cleaner" set up. Any help appreciated












Thanks in Advance
Tony


----------



## mu38&Bg# (Jan 14, 2010)

I'm tempted to make an ER32 collet adapter for my Cetral Machinery lathe with the bolt on chucks. Chances are pretty good I'll make a 1 1/2"-8 threaded plate to permanently mount on the existing spindle. I went with a 5C collet chuck for my Clausing, but this idea might have been better as I work in metric and 5C metric collets are not common. Basically a simple thread on collet chuck.

http://www.homemodelenginemachinist.com/index.php?topic=6739.0

I've also seen this recently on ebay.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=200425833675&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

Sometimes you just have to make what you need.

Greg


----------



## cobra428 (Jan 14, 2010)

"Sometimes you just have to make what you need. Greg"

You are probably right on that.

Tony


----------



## GailInNM (Jan 14, 2010)

Tony,
MT4 to ER40 adapters are available. Biggest disadvantage for you is that ER40 only goes down to 1/8 diameter. On the upside they go up to 1 inch. You could put a straight shank ER16 adapter in the ER40 to get you down to 0.02 range.  For casual small work the ER40 could be run with out a drawbar just relying on the taper, other wise they take a 5/8-11 drawbar which could be drilled out to 7/16 to take some longer parts. You have to remove a stop screw in the collet adapter to get a through hole. Not sure what size that is on the ER40.
Gail in NM


----------



## cobra428 (Jan 14, 2010)

Hi Gail,
Thanks for the info. I do have both straight shank and R-8 ER-16 collet chucks. I was just using the straight shank in the 3 jaw just to turn small parts that the chuck won't hold. I'm not gaining the advantages of collets that way.
I'll look into what you said but that sounds expensive! I'll look
Tony


----------



## GailInNM (Jan 14, 2010)

I have several NMTB30 to ER16 adapters for my mill that I got from Shars and they have been of good quality. I think their MT to ER adapters are about $70. USA made will be over $200. 
Gail in NM


----------



## cobra428 (Jan 14, 2010)

Hi Gail,
I've been hoping to find a MT4 to R-8. Wishfull thinking! But I have a crazy idea. MT4 center, cut off point, bore out for straight shank ER16, hole for bolt (mini-draw bar) rely on friction to turn. I'll just be turning small stuff. I could make a longer draw bar to go out the other end of the spindle with precision washer!
Just thinking and typing out loud :big:
Your making me think (dangerous thing)

Tony


----------



## mu38&Bg# (Jan 14, 2010)

Also consider if you want put material through the spindle.


----------



## Noitoen (Jan 14, 2010)

I don't know if I can post it this way but I'll try. Look into page 86 of this catalogue http://www.optimum-maschinen.de/fileadmin/blaetterkataloge/optimum_GB_2008/blaetterkatalog/index.html You can get an idea how to make one.


----------



## DICKEYBIRD (Jan 14, 2010)

Here's a great thread showing how to make your own. John makes it look s-o-o-o easy.

http://madmodder.net/index.php?topic=2249.0

If you purchase or make your own, you really should get one that allows stock to pass through it and the spindle. You'll regret it if you don't.

I'm trying to make an ER-32 adapter now for my little Taiwan made Emco Compact 8 clone. I'll post a thread about it if it works. I worry about it not being hardened & ground on the collet taper; may cause the collet to stick & not seat straight consistently. So far I've been unable to find one for sale though to fit my spindle flange.

If you want to just go direct into the spindle taper without being able to pass through the adapter with your stock, here's an MT4/ER40 adapter from CTC tools direct from China. 
http://www.ctctools.biz/servlet/the...searchpath/1923/start/82/total/145/Categories

I just purchased a bunch of ER32/ER16 stuff from them and the prices are VERY good with what appears to be good quality. The shipping is, of course, higher than suppliers here in the U.S. but it still works out to be very good value.

I say appears to be good quality because my stuff arrived recently and it's been too cold to get into the shop to do any runout tests.


----------



## cobra428 (Jan 14, 2010)

Noitoen, DICKEYBIRD,
Thanks guys, good info! And your right I will be kicking myself if I don't make it a pass through arrangement

Tony


----------

